

The Fight for Root - A look into OS X System Integrity Protection - FredericJ
https://medium.com/@FredericJacobs/the-fight-for-root-13934b12e831

======
himselforama
as an intermediate beginner, a question that immediately came to my mind is:
what are such measures good for if an accepted, but let's say "owned",
developer gets access granted on such restricted APIs?

